# Welches Format für Mac OSX?



## TMNpascal (28. Mai 2011)

*Welches Format für Mac OSX?*

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen alten Imac G3 gekauft. Allerdings war da die Festplatte defekt.
Nun will ich eine neue einbauen um Mac OSX zu installieren. Ich hab mir bereits Mac OSX Installations
CDs besorgt und die neue HDD eingebaut. Diese ist mit NTFS formatiert. Als Jumper-Einstellung hab
ich Cable-Select genommen, weil das bei der alten defekten auch so eingestellt war.
Leider wird die Platte nicht vom OSX Installationsprogramm erkannt. Jetzt frage ich mich, mit welchem
Dateisystem ich die Festplatte formatieren soll (an einem PC), damit sie erkannt wird.
Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## Jimini (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Format für Mac OSX?*

Sofern ich mich jetzt nicht gründlichst irre, sollte das Setupprogramm die Platte auch dann erkennen können, wenn sie nicht formatiert ist. Steckte die eventuell mal in einem RAID? Du kannst die Platte auch mal einer Lowlevelformatierung unterziehen, das kannst du beispielsweise mit den SeaTools machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## crah (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Format für Mac OSX?*

Ich habe zwar keine mac bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir einen hol.
Undzwar gehst du im Installationsprogramm oben in diese leiste und sucste das Festplattendienstprogramm.
Da sind dann dann deine festplatten aufgelistet.
Dann die festplatte anklicken und auf Löschen gehen und Dateisystem Mac Extened (Journaled) auswählen oder so und dann der Festplatte einen namen geben und dann löschen und warten.
Wenn das getan ist kannst das Festplattendienstprogramm schließen und dann müsste die Platte zu sehen sein.


----------



## TMNpascal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Format für Mac OSX?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Ich habe die Festplatte erst low level formatiert und dann mit dem Festplattendienstprogramm im Mac 
partitioniert. Jetzt funktioniert alles einwanfrei


----------

